# TeamSpeak 3 Server Anbieter



## RippchenMitKraut (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo allerseits,
ich bin am überlegen mir einen TeamSpeak 3 Server zu mieten, da einige Kumpels und ich auf etwas Ressourcenfreundlicheres zurückgreifen wollen als Skype.

Die Preise sind für die Server ja nun nicht so teuer. Je nach Slot-Anzahl und Anbieter sag ich mal zwischen 1-5 Euro im Monat. 

Jetzt wollte ich nur nachfragen, ob ihr eventuell von einigen Anbietern explizit abraten würdet, oder einige besonders empfehlen könntet. Bei der Masse an Anbietern hab ich ein wenig den Überblick verloren...

Grüße
Rippchen


----------



## RG Now66 (10. Oktober 2013)

4netplayers.de
Würde ich nicht empfehlen.
Grund ist dass unser Server Regelmässig (ca 1 x pro woche) abstürtz. "wegen Wartungsarbeiten"


----------



## Malkolm (10. Oktober 2013)

Anderer Vorschlag: Miete dir einen VServer (Strato oder 1und1) für 7-10€ im Monat und installiere dir dort alle wichtigen Dienste die du für dich und deine Freunde benötigst: TS3, Cloud, Fileserver, Mailserver etc.
Vorteil: Du kannst alles machen was du möchtest und wie du es möchtest.


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (10. Oktober 2013)

Und wenn man jetzt noch ned so richtig die Ahnung von Servern und Konfigurationen hat?


----------



## Arino (10. Oktober 2013)

netcup GmbH - virtuelle Server 5€im Monat und Preis/Leistung sind überragend 
The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Apache2, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3) - Page 7 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials Englisches Tut zum Einrichten eines UbuntuServers.

Solltest du überhaupt keinen Plan von Linux/Servern haben lohnt sich da natürlich schon ein Ts3-Anbieter, obwohl du halt wesentlich mehr Vorteile mit einem vServer hast, schon allein mit der kostenlosen Lizenz einen 512 Slot Server erstellen darfst 

TeamSpeak 3 Hosters Hier siehst du ne Menge Anbieter, persönliche Empfehlungen kann ich da leider nicht aussprechen 

€: Die Einrichtung vom Server ist auch eher copy > Paste, und die Einrichtung vom Ts3 ist ne Sache von maximal 2 Minuten


----------



## Malkolm (10. Oktober 2013)

Dann solltest du dich fragen, ob du nicht Lust hast es zu lernen! 
Wenn du ein wenig autodidaktisch veranlagt bist, ist soetwas immer eine gute Gelegenheit seinen Horizont zu erweitern und es "einfach mal zu probieren". Google ist wie immer dein Freund bei Problemen aller Art. Das finanzielle Risiko hält sich ebenfalls in Grenzen.

Wenn dir die Zeit oder Lust dazu fehlt dich in (Linux-)Server einzudenken, dann bleibt dir nichts anderes über als dein ursprünglicher Plan einfach einen fertigen TS-Server zu mieten.
Empfehlungen sind da aber schwierig, da jeder Anbieter ab und an mit technischen Problemen zu kämpfen hat. Die 4 Wochen während/nach der Flut dieses Jahr hatten z.B. alle Anbieter, die ihre Dienste bei 1und1 hosten, massive Probleme zu Spitzenzeiten.
Schau darauf, dass du dich nicht lange bindest (monatliche Kündigung), und dass keine versteckten Kostan anfallen.


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (10. Oktober 2013)

Danke schonmal für eure zahlreichen Tipps und Infos. Ich werd mir das heute Abend nochmal näher anschauen


----------



## Erok (10. Oktober 2013)

Hier kann ich Dir artatis empfehlen : Günstige Teamspeak-Server mit Verschlüsselung

Sehr guter und stabiler Anbieter, mit Interface zum einstellen des TS-Servers, und man kann seinen TS 3 - Server auch in jeglichen Viewern anzeigen lassen, was bei 4netplayer zum Beispiel nicht geht 

Greetz Erok


----------



## teamspeakcoach (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo RippchenmitKraut,

Ein vServer ist natürlich eine Möglichkeit. Ich würde das allerdings nur für Leute empfehelen, die sich auch etwas damit beschäftigen wollen. Wer einfach nur einen TS Server braucht ist mit einem gemieteten Teamspeak Server weit besser dran. Wichtig ist, dass das Ding stabil läuft. Ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal in einem Video zusammen gefasst, was an einem Teamspeak Server wichtig sein kann. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter!?

Das Video findest du etwas weiter unten hier:
Teamspeak Server : Ts-Coach

Wenn du doch lieber selbst Hand anlegst und denn Teamspeak Server auf einem vServer installieren willst, findest du hier eine Anleitung:
Teamspeak3 auf Linux Server | TS-Coach

Wenn du Fragen hast, kannst du dich gerne an mich wenden.

mfg Thomas


----------



## Asulu (15. Oktober 2013)

Finde den hier ganz gut, bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt und die Voiceserver sind auch sofort online.

Voiceserver mieten - Xtream-Server.de

Lg


----------



## Patrick-Oliver (19. Januar 2014)

Ich klinke mich hier mal frech mit einer Frage ein.
Betreibt von euch jemand einen TS-Server und könnte grundsätzlich einen Channel bereit stellen?


----------



## Hydrax (19. Januar 2014)

Hey ich kann Channel oder Server (genug User) bereitstellen meldet eich einfach bei mir per Mail (street-bolzer@web.de)

mFG Hydra


----------



## MaxRink (20. Januar 2014)

Darfst du nach NPL nicht mehr.


----------



## Patrick-Oliver (20. Januar 2014)

Die NPL werde ich mir noch einmal in Ruhe antun.
Auf die Schnelle finde ich aber folgendes auf https://support.teamspeakusa.com/in...uf-10-und-meine-slots-auf-512-aufstocken-kann


> Nicht gewinnorientierte Einrichtungen schließen mit ein: Spiele-Clans, Gilden oder Freunde/Familie die die TeamSpeak 3 Software für den Hausgebrauch nutzen in dem kein Zugewinn beabsichtigt ist.



Ich werde die Tage einfach einen eigenen Faden zu diesem Thema öffnen, um hier nicht zu sehr abzudriften.
@Hydrax: Danke, hab mir deine E-Mail Adresse zur Seite gelegt und melde mich die Tage bei dir.


----------



## teamspeakcoach (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo Patrick-Oliver,

Ich habe einen öffentlichen Teamspeak Server der unter der ATHP-Lizenz läuft. Darauf kannst du dir gerne einen Channel machen. Nachdem ich für die Slots Lizenzgebühr bezahle, gelten natürlich die Einschränkungen die Teamspeak den NPL Nutzern auferlegt für mich nicht und dein(e) Channel(s) dort verstoßen gegen keine Richtlinien von Teamspeak.

Meine ATHP Info findest du hier: TeamSpeak 3 ATHP

Der öffentliche Server ist unter der Adresse ts-coach.com erreichbar.
(Einfach Verbindungen -> Verbinden -> Adresse: ts-coach.com [ohne port] )

Wenn du Fragen dazu hast, kannst du dich gerne jederzeit bei mir melden.

mfg Thomas


----------



## Blauli (6. Juli 2014)

Meinen Teamspeak Server habe ich nun schon zwei Jahre lang bei ZAP-Hosting.com und bin da wirklich top zufrieden kann ich dir echt empfehlen.

Teamspeak 3 Server mieten - sofort online - Zap-Hosting.com


----------



## kero81 (6. Juli 2014)

Oh Gott, da meldet sich einer extra an um für ZAP Werbunf zu machen. Zap ist mit der schlechteste Hoster den es gibt, erfahrungen durfte ich schon mit denen sammeln...


----------



## Festplatte (12. Juli 2014)

Ich denke mal dieses Thema ist jetzt erledigt, soweit ich informiert bin, hat er nun einen.


----------

